# which tube is which. piccino



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

i serviced my piccino recently and was wanting to double check that the pressure gauge tube and steam arm tube are back on the right connection. one goes onto the 90 deg quick release elbow and the other goes into the straight quick release connector. both these are on the steam boiler. thanks


----------

